# Over-night Weather Window



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

I'm off today through Thursday. If a weather window comes for a trip to the Gardens or Floaters and you need crew, please PM or call at (713) 419-8352.

I have plenty of fishing skills and equipment. (Money too)

Bernard


----------

